# Egypt



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Has anyone been?

We are wanting to go for our honeymoon and we are looking for recommendations

xx


----------



## Stalyvegas (Oct 14, 2007)

Hiya

I've been but it was yonks ago.... loved it and it was my 2nd best holiday ever. We did a nile cruise - all the sights - and then a few days in Cairo and a few days in Luxor to relax. Was totally fab and would love to do it again.

Also been to Eilat in Israel  - very near Taba in Egypt - and it was a lovely place, you can cross over the border and see new things, the scenery is gorgeous & the water is fab if you like to scuba/snorkel.

R
x


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

I would recomend a Nile Cruise, we did 1 week cruise 1 week in Luxor, the cruise was sheer luxury and you get to see most of it. We never got to see the Pyramids in Cairo though because it was too far away on the train and it was just far too hot to go so far away but look into this as others may know about transport links. I would recomend you stay in the hotel first and go the cruise the second week because we were so used to the 5 star treatment on the ship that the hotel was a bit of a come down lol. Let us know what you decide


----------



## MissSunshine (Apr 2, 2006)

I love Egypt!!!

DH and I went for our Honeymoon nearly 4yrs ago, and it was amazing!! We spent 3nights in Cairo, 5 in Luxor and 7 in Sharm. It was really nice being the 'tourists' for the 1st week then having the 2nd week of doing nothing but chilling by the pool or going snorkeling.

We went with Hayes and Jarvis http://www.hayesandjarvis.co.uk/destinations/Egypt and they were fantastic!
The hotel we stayed in Luxor was called the Sonesta St George which all the locals called Buckingham Palace. Pure 5*luxury!! It was beautiful and it overlooked the Nile and Westbank http://www.sonesta.com/Luxor/

Good luck with your decision making!!XxX

/links


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hiya hun. We went to Egypt on our honeymoon and it was lovely. We did 1 week Nile Cruise, 2 nights in Luxor and 5 in Hurgarda, so we did a bit of everything. The good thing about the Nile Cruise is that all the excursions each day are included and you can choose to do additional extras like Abu Simbel or Cairo or we did a balloon ride over the Valley of the Kings. It was fab! 

Rosie. xxx


----------

